# Question about Super DMZ rx and PCT



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been reading up alot on Super DMZ rx and it looks like a really appealing product. My question is as a PCT will the Iron Mag's Advanced Cycle Support rx be a sufficient PCT on its own? Or will I need to take other products aswell after the DMZ cycle is over?
I'm new to steroids so any help is greatly appreciated. Also, I've recently been taking Jack3d and I was wondering if I was to start a Super DMZ rx cycle, am I still able to consume it prior to workouts?
Sorry if this is a really idiotic question, but I've been doing my head in reading up on a million different supplements which work for some and don't for others but Super DMZ seems like a great, moderately healthy supplement that actually works.
Thanks guys!


----------



## bccs (Jun 23, 2011)

First of all don't be fooled, super dmz is superdrol which is an active steroid, not just some supplement and it should not be taken lightly.  This is a di-methylated compound and one of the harsher orals out there so a proper PCT is a must with it, you should read up on this if you haven't yet. Judging by your first post you are nowhere near ready for this yet, get yourself some good old creatine and protein and leave this one alone for a few years.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bccs. I'm aware it is an active steroid, there was just so many false products out there on the web it took me a while to actually get onto Super DMZ. I have never been one to take anything I put into my body lightly and I always exercise extreme caution and prior to purchasing anything I make sure I am well versed in exactly what I am taking and what it does whether that be positive or negative. I've read / am currently reading up on it, still educating myself before I take my first step. But I just wanted to clear my confusion as to which PCT to take, and which is considered a 'proper' one.
I've been taking Creatine and protein for 5 years, I want to up the anty in my workout. That's it.


----------



## troubador (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it's a good question and I also think there is too much of a tendency for people to reply with "you're not ready, research more". I don't understand that, isn't that exactly what they are trying to do? At least post a link.

I think it's a good question because there seems to be a bit of a conflict between what manufacturers are recommending as pct (their legal stuff) versus the standard nolva and clomid that everyone falls back on. It's like everyone of course recommends nolva and clomid but I never read a straight answer as to whether the legal pct is enough.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 23, 2011)

imo run it bro, just do the 20 mg a day for 30 days, start light you need to get clomid for pct and have nolva on hand i case of gyno  dont do otc pct you need serm WAIT HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> imo run it bro, just do the 20 mg a day for 30 days, start light you need to get clomid for pct and have nolva on hand i case of gyno  dont do otc pct you need serm *WAIT HOW OLD ARE YOU?*



This.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 23, 2011)

Thrasher said:


> Thanks for the reply Bccs. I'm aware it is an active steroid, there was just so many false products out there on the web it took me a while to actually get onto Super DMZ. I have never been one to take anything I put into my body lightly and I always exercise extreme caution and prior to purchasing anything I make sure I am well versed in exactly what I am taking and what it does whether that be positive or negative. *I've read / am currently reading up on it, still educating myself before I take my first step. *But I just wanted to clear my confusion as to which PCT to take, and which is considered a 'proper' one.
> I've been taking Creatine and protein for 5 years, I want to up the anty in my workout. That's it.



*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115762-super-dmz-rx-dimethazine-updated.html*


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm twenty five, and yeah, I've heard alot about Clomid being the typical PCT being used. I was curious if the Iron Mag Labs - Advanced Cycle Support would be a good replacement to Clomid?
Thanks alot for the responses guys, and like Troubador mentioned, I'm reading extensively on these products, but the questions I have aren't being answered in the forums / reviews I've read thus far and not all the information people need is available.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/115762-super-dmz-rx-dimethazine-updated.html*



Hahahaha, thank-you so much man! This answers a great deal!


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

I suppose the only question I really have left is whether or not I should ditch the Jack3d whilst using DMZ.
If I take the two together will there be any health issues? Or do the two not conflict in anyway?


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thrasher said:


> I suppose the only question I really have left is whether or not I should ditch the Jack3d whilst using DMZ.
> If I take the two together will there be any health issues? Or do the two not conflict in anyway?



no! i all ways use pre work out supps no matter what im on. run it. also you need cycle assist or a liver support supp dmz is harsh on the liver


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 23, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> no! i all ways use pre work out supps no matter what im on. run it. also you need cycle assist or a liver support supp dmz is harsh on the liver



Yeah, I'll be getting ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx for that.
Thanks dude, I'm glad I can still use the pre work out supps, I've really grown to love them!


----------

